# CLEAN Bulk, what do you people think ?



## Time To Grow (Mar 22, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Can you actually eat that much?

I'm a couple of stones heavier and eat less. 300g of rice is overkill imo


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

Not bad but I second that about the 300g of rice. I wouldnt even have the patience to eat it in one go. How often do you train and is the creatine and glutamine only on training days.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

meal 1 and 6 have 5 whole eggs and 5 egg whites

post training have 50g maltodextrin or vitargo

meal1 drop to 100 oats and add 50 oats to shake in meal 2

meals 3/4/5 add 1 tablespoon olive oil to these or 25g of nuts/natty peanut butter.

those are the changes i would make you seem to be lacking good fats


----------



## Time To Grow (Mar 22, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> Can you actually eat that much?
> 
> I'm a couple of stones heavier and eat less. 300g of rice is overkill imo


Its not that much rice, because that is about 150g before it is cooked and when cooked it is 300g


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm taking it you are an advanced trainer allready?

Thats alot of good food, need more good fats though. Eggs yolk / PB / nuts and seeds / extra virgin olive oil are good sauces.


----------



## Time To Grow (Mar 22, 2009)

wes said:


> Not bad but I second that about the 300g of rice. I wouldnt even have the patience to eat it in one go. How often do you train and is the creatine and glutamine only on training days.


Yes the creatine and glutamine are only taken on training days and i train 4 days a week...


----------



## Scrappy (May 5, 2008)

that is a hell of alot of food lol, you need carbs pwo mate as stated above, get some fats in ther, nuts, peanutbutter, olive oil


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

on a personal note id swap meal 1 and 2 over. get that whey protein in as soon as you wake up then about half hour later follow up with meal 2.

take some fruit like watermelon with the whey shake.

just an opinion.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Drop the rice portions to 100g and add some EV olive oil over each portion.

Fish oils before bed as well and some peanut butter with the breakfast.

Do you not have a solid meal after your PWO shake? Your layout suggests your PWO shake is the last meal you have...?


----------



## BobBB (Nov 24, 2005)

Good man just get it down ya, whats ya training like?


----------



## Time To Grow (Mar 22, 2009)

BobBB said:


> Good man just get it down ya, whats ya training like?


Thanks man, ive just started doing dorain yates style training, like 1-2 warm up sets with 1 heavy set. it seems to be doing me good :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## Time To Grow (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi everyone, i have made some changes.....

MEAL #1

10 egg whites

150g oats (raw weight)

multi vitamin and mineral tab

vitamin c tab

1 fish oil tab

MEAL #2

60g protein powder

1 banana

MEAL #3

200g chicken

300g brown rice (cooked weight)

50g vegetables

1 fish oil tab

MEAL #4

60g protein powder

1 banana

MEAL #5

200g chicken

300g brown rice (cooked weight)

50g vegetables

MEAL #6

10 egg whites

1 fish oil tab

Post Training

60g protein powder

50g sugar

5g creatine

5g glutamine

1 vitamin c tab


----------



## Time To Grow (Mar 22, 2009)

Its funny cuz on thursdays i have an early start so i end up eating more than that lol


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

add in more fish oils 1 with every meal isnt enough


----------



## EViS (Apr 21, 2009)

How on earth you eat that much is beyond me! You must shop at least once per week or have an enormous fridge!

How long are you expecting to keep alll that eating up and are you a fast/slow gainer?


----------



## Time To Grow (Mar 22, 2009)

EViS said:


> How on earth you eat that much is beyond me! You must shop at least once per week or have an enormous fridge!
> 
> How long are you expecting to keep alll that eating up and are you a fast/slow gainer?


To me for some reason i still dont feel full when eating all that food in day...i do have a day off i follow the diet monday to saturday and sundays is cheat day


----------



## lumberjack (Apr 26, 2009)

Diet looks good, whos the guy training on your aviator?

How long you going to bulk for?

What weight do you want to get to?


----------



## Time To Grow (Mar 22, 2009)

lumberjack said:


> Diet looks good, whos the guy training on your aviator?
> 
> How long you going to bulk for?
> 
> What weight do you want to get to?


That Is Big Zack Khan.....my goal is to get to 16-17 stone......but i was advise by a top amiture bodybuilding friend that i should change my deit and try and work towards the following...300g protein, 600g carbs and 100g fat a day...


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

good thread mate, im trying a clean bulk myself so some good diet info here i will use. just checked out the dorain yates style training, looks good i may look in to it


----------



## lumberjack (Apr 26, 2009)

Do you have a revised diet now you have talked to your friend?


----------



## micky (Nov 4, 2007)

All good apart from where is your ppwout meal?? Double up your fish oils also.


----------

